# proper gear for personal use plowing?



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 99 XJ with an older meyer plow. On my 89 F250 I would plow in 4 low and not get going very fast as I only plowed my driveway and my neighbors and my clutch was starting to go out. My driveway is 590ft long gravel driveway. His is 200 ft gravel driveway. Do I also just use 4 low? or does it depend on the depth and type of snow? I do not want to beat my Jeep up as I also use it during the summer as a toy hauler and camping expedition rig.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I have an '00 XJ with auto trans. I plow in 4WD low, mostly to control speed. My driveway is 450' long, but in one portion it has a 19% grade. The 4WD low helps me creep down the driveway and keep my foot off the brakes. I've been plowing with the Jeep for 5 years and driving in low doesn't seem to have caused any tranny or transfer case issues.

Fran


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree with '00XJ, plowing at a slow controlled speed in 4Low will allow you to use the torque of the vehicle to move the load without stressing the motor or tranny. I have a larger truck that i plow with now and don't use 4Low because I carry a little more speed than the 3.91 gears will allow me in 4Low. You should be fine as long as you keep the speed/rpms down......make sure you change your transfer case fluid occasionally! I've seen them empty out and burn up the bearings!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

All fluid changes done. All synthetic Mobil 1 fluids in all cases except brake. Will flush those in spring.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I rarely use 4 low because I usually plow a paved driveway and I can plow fast enough that I don't need to use low. But in certain curcumstances I will use 4 low. A gravel driveway is one of those, especially if you don't want to throw gravel all over the place.


----------



## IndoorPlower (Nov 9, 2011)

Agree with MLG. I rarely use 4 low. I am 4 high full time and pushing 20" plus sometimes at once in blacktop and gravel same on my 400ft driveway 2 car length. You should just get a wrangler and make life easier lol jk. Sometimes it all depends on how you plow the driveway also.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

MLG;1353715 said:


> I rarely use 4 low because I usually plow a paved driveway and I can plow fast enough that I don't need to use low.


This. A little momentum is your friend, then put plow down. Downhill is also helpful.


----------

